# Minards Liniment?



## justarookie (May 7, 2005)

Anyone Know anything about this bottle. Value? thanks


----------



## woody (May 10, 2005)

Minards liniment bottless are very common, at least in the Northeasten United States, and don't have much value to the collector.
 I've dug many over the years, some older than yours, and don't keep them any more for their lack of interest in the bottle collecting community.


----------

